# DUCK/GOOSE HUNT GIVE-AWAY BACKWATER WATERFOWL



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

*Howdy All,

Here's the deal.

**As a 2Cool Sponsor, I've been fortunate to receive a lot of business **from 2coolers and thought this would be a great way to give everyone a chance at winning a quality duck/goose hunt as well as let everyone know about a special I am running. *

*The give-away will be for one 2cooler to win a free Duck/Goose hunt with Backwater Waterfowl for two hunters. There will be one winner picked and they will have the choice to hunt ducks or geese. *

*The SPECIAL I am running is for anyone who books a duck/goose hunt between now and Nov. 30 for any date for the entire season will receive 15% off the reg. hunt price. I can tell you from what I saw in Canada hunting for the past month the snow geese have more grey in the flock than white. *

*I had a big group cancel for this Sunday Oct.31 and would like to fill the dates so I will give a group(s) a GREAT DEAL on pricing for that day that beats our special. Call me for more details.*

*I also will be running more specials for anyone who is a member of our email list. To join just go to the website www.backwaterwaterfowl.com and at the bottom of the page you can enter your email. I randomly will send out specials and keep everyone up to date on scouting reports. (your email is not shared)*

*If anyone has any questions feel free to PM or call me. *
*I hope to share a blind with some new 2coolers this season and I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable season.

Lance Stancik
www.backwaterwaterfowl.com
979-966-7732

So here is how it's going to work:* 
Guess a random number between 1 and 1000, the one person coming *closest to that number without going over* between now and 5:00 pm Friday July Nov. 5, will win a duck/goose hunt for two hunters. Until that time, no one will know the winning number. On Friday the moderators(Txpalerider & Trouthunter) will use a random number generator to pick the winning number and post that number.. At that time, the two winners can PM or call me and we can get the date of the hunt straightened out.
*RULES:* 

Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, Nov.5 Posting multiple numbers will disqualify you
Posting under multiple handles (burn handles) will disqualify you (IP addresses will be checked)
In case of a tie (which should not happen) the person to post the winning number first will win
The time listed on the actual posts will be the official time used to end the *giveaway* and to break ties.
So, post up your lucky number and Good Luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

394


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

711


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

626


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

525


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

111


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

666


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

456


----------



## rwg (Dec 30, 2009)

400


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

554


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

176


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

448


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

762


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

413


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

777


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

789


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

555

Thanks for the contest!!!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*I'll try*

862


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

444


----------



## Maverick (Feb 18, 2006)

952


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

842


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

747


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Number*

370


----------



## want2Bfishing (Feb 6, 2010)

750


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

31


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

371


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*hunt*

15


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

397


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

35


----------



## mikeleeski (Nov 17, 2005)

70


----------



## Yakrider (Oct 15, 2008)

911


----------



## GotUm (May 27, 2004)

101


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

13


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

288


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

384


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

723


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

639


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

701


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

485


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

874


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

979


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

721


----------



## chocolatedog (Jul 2, 2010)

285


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*334*

334


----------



## CELLIS_TX (Jan 21, 2010)

777


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

129


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks 727


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

23


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

825


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

223


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

965


----------



## J&H-24 (Mar 19, 2010)

693


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*mY Number..*

163

Thanks,

BB


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

309


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

308


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Mar 1, 2005)

654


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

128


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

293


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Give away*

404.
Thanks, hope to be hunting with you!
BB


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

567


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

409


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

714 my lucky ####


----------



## adventurer (Jul 3, 2008)

576


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

115


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

196


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

228


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

2


----------



## Bigtip (Apr 16, 2009)

433


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

250


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

812


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

58


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

826


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

99


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

146


----------



## Colorado River Rat (Oct 7, 2010)

631


----------



## Jake11 (Oct 16, 2010)

518


----------



## duck/fish slayer (Sep 15, 2009)

678


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

484


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

5


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

102


----------



## specag01 (May 12, 2005)

*427*

427


----------



## bayscout (Mar 29, 2006)

731


----------



## Fowler (May 23, 2004)

743


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

419


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

623


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

460


----------



## chapadude (Mar 10, 2005)

452


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

mine is 
13


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

876


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

761


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

*40*

40


----------



## honcho (Aug 1, 2006)

183


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

357


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

726


----------



## titans0825 (Sep 2, 2009)

*120*

120


----------



## WCMIII (Jul 1, 2005)

362


----------



## drakechaser515 (Apr 6, 2008)

30


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

24


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

699


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

496


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

294 

thanks


----------



## Cody092083 (Jan 24, 2006)

8


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

689


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

77


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

813


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

323


----------



## Chase Flatfish (Jan 9, 2005)

*Try my luck*

218


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

935


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

852


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

158


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

236


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

22


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

361


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

61


----------



## Buck-horn (Oct 25, 2010)

*631*


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

88


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

463.Thanks...


----------



## Woodro (Jul 9, 2009)

52


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 11, 2010)

62


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

10


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

102


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

91


----------



## txtomcat (May 28, 2006)

*Give away*

276


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

597 here


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

667


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*269*

269


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*three*

3


----------



## Texas Fishin (Feb 9, 2010)

287 Thanks!


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

128


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*823*


----------



## cranca (Jan 14, 2007)

850


----------



## Power Pole (Jul 13, 2010)

627


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

821


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

39


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

>> 41 << ...WW


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

216


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

321


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

416


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

241 Thanks


----------



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

834


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

799 gracias


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

567


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

748


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

425


----------



## str8 hook (Feb 17, 2009)

444


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

549


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

980

I will be at the deer lease with no internet call me if i win  
(281) 796 1705


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

887


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

673


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

914


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

818


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

212


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

32


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

613


----------



## jlbrown (May 2, 2010)

526


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

260


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

53


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

788


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

311


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

322


----------



## Nauti By Nature (Mar 14, 2010)

50


----------



## twocan (Dec 30, 2009)

435


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

575


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

792


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

601


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

134


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

103


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

161


----------



## specked.out130 (Dec 16, 2007)

336


----------



## DINKFISH (Oct 23, 2005)

222


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

578


----------



## oceanus (Apr 20, 2009)

767


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*555*

555


----------



## trozy55 (Feb 9, 2009)

498


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

7-5-2

The ages of my children.


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

663


----------



## chironeuroforlife (Nov 19, 2007)

79


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

528


----------



## lpzfishinmaniac (Jul 24, 2007)

13


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

229


----------



## lowtide (Apr 3, 2006)

*hunt*

672


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

99


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

385


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

211


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

76


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

272


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

845


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

675


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

610


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

721


----------



## JP (Sep 2, 2004)

433


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

839


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

557


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

17


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

326


----------



## JS3TX (Aug 3, 2004)

530


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

465


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

444


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

767


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks 923 is mine........

FYI I saw at least one number repeated.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

670


----------



## wh1059 (Mar 20, 2010)

629


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

333


----------



## chickenfry (Apr 7, 2009)

669


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

611


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

32


----------



## ewe (Sep 13, 2005)

113


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

884


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

166


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

981


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

462


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

337 . .thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Donziman38 (May 31, 2010)

836


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

385


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

69


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

723


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

104


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

620


----------



## blklabluvr (Aug 18, 2010)

876


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

486


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

496


----------



## spikeyspudguy (Oct 20, 2010)

713


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

249


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

27


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

464


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

277


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

857


----------



## BigBubbas (Jun 16, 2007)

733


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

919


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

7


----------



## silent speck (Oct 6, 2008)

639


----------



## Wastin' Time (Nov 30, 2009)

*Guess*

023


----------



## finsandfeathers (Feb 9, 2010)

*455*

455


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

717


----------



## VTGOLFER (Nov 25, 2007)

469


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

763


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

*754*

754


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

3


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*My Guess*

421


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

863

thanks


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

384:bounce:


----------



## mikcop2000 (Jun 1, 2010)

618


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*186*

186


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

253


----------



## mzfishing (Jul 30, 2009)

244


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

277


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

121


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

365


----------



## firefighter1969 (Jul 20, 2010)

686


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*guess*

341


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

841


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

1


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

171


----------



## donniet (Jun 20, 2008)

37


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

*741*

741


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

372


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

361


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

836


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

199


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

768


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

466


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

815


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

333


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll guess 694


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*313*

313


----------



## duckhacker (Mar 13, 2007)

587


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

222


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

167


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

246


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

549


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

8


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Number 888 :clover:


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*12*

12


----------



## Too Serious (Nov 1, 2006)

9


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

113


----------



## whackem10 (Sep 8, 2010)

538


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

662


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

517


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*339*


----------



## 2 b or not to b (May 26, 2009)

679


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

232


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

698


----------



## kdub22 (Nov 7, 2007)

227


----------



## Mark87 (Aug 16, 2005)

251


----------



## GCC (May 28, 2010)

72


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

74


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

327


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

421


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

577


----------



## scooter2 (May 16, 2005)

The number is 7


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

Is that a guess or the winning number??


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

237


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

97

Thanks,
T-BONE


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

anybody know the winning number?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

200ZX said:


> anybody know the winning number?


 x2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*The Winner Is*

ToTuff who picked #15.

The number generated ahead of the contest was #16 and ToTuff is the member closest to the number without going over.

Congratulations to ToTuff and thanks to Backwater Retrievers for donating this great prize!

Thanks to all who played the game.

TH


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

:cheers: *Congrats ToTuff :cheers:*


----------

